# 1st time FB use and twas a flop ??



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK used the FB culture and used recipe up top and this was a total flop. Granted it went abt 16 hrs rather than the 12 but have never had crusty hard crap and whey before. think I will go back to regular rennet for my chevre.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

WOW!! I thought that one was bullet proof. Did you check your temps? Did you use the Formage Blanc or the Flora Danica?

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Formage Blanc
and I think it is too damn hot in the house as was 102 here yesterday and I didn't run the AC left it over night and right now it is 92 degrees inside I was going to drain it at 7:30 this am but threw it to the dogs instead.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Your problem was most likely the combination of culturing too warm and too long. If your house is really warm your cheese may only need to culture a 3 or 4 hours and then hang 3 or 4 hours. Remember heat draws whey from the curd. 

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep think that was the problem as have always had the AC on before.


----------

